# Furry Poetry Slam



## FeralArrow (May 2, 2014)

Hey everyone, Fleet here.

I recently had an idea for an event that could be a lot of fun to have at a con: a furry poetry slam!

Basically, there would be two rounds of PG-13 competitive, original dramatic poetry readings. Winners would be chosen based on the amount of money donated into the corresponding jar. The money from the $5 entry fee and voting would then be divvied up among the winner, the runners-up, and the con-sponsored charity. 

I was just curious; about what level of interest would there be in something like this? Would you watch/participate? Any ideas on how to make it more awesomesauce? I'm trying to decide if I should try to host such an event at MFM this year.

Thanks!


----------



## Cooper (May 2, 2014)

I'd like that 
More awesomesauce: the lights must be dim, to create an intriguing and mysterious atmosphere!


----------



## FeralArrow (May 2, 2014)

Cooper said:


> I'd like that
> More awesomesauce: the lights must be dim, to create an intriguing and mysterious atmosphere!



Indeed, dim lighting is a necessity for true poetry appreciation. xD

Just something else to get feedback on: how do you feel about collecting donations for voting rather than doing a traditional 1-10 rating? Would it be unfair?


----------



## Cooper (May 2, 2014)

Donations might be a good idea, but later on, after furries get used to the concept and general idea. 
at least, that's what I think. The idea of donations might turn away some curious furries.


----------



## Xula (May 8, 2014)

This sounds pretty badass! Being a poet myself, it would be awesome to do a poetry slam in a furry con (even though I've never been to one).


----------



## FeralArrow (May 8, 2014)

Xula said:


> This sounds pretty badass! Being a poet myself, it would be awesome to do a poetry slam in a furry con (even though I've never been to one).



Awesome! Glad to hear there's some interest.

As of now, my main inhibition to doing such an event is that I've never actually BEEN to a con before now (going to one in August), much less held an event at one. If I was to do it, I would need help, haha.


----------



## ACraZ (May 30, 2014)

It'd be hard to snap in a fursuit...

Awesome idea though!


----------



## FreeziePaws (Jun 25, 2014)

Wowzers! This idea IS awesomesauce!


----------

